# Server



## JonnieWalker (24. Mrz 2010)

Hallo Leute,
also ich bin richtig jetzt am Programmieren
Ich brauche hilfe

ich will das ich mir bei meinem textfeld das da heisst Datenbank den pfad zum server wo die datenbanken sind anzeigen lassen kann und mir den dann aussuchen:

hier ist mein quelltext:
wie muss ich den umbrauen oder bin ich auf dem falschen weg?:


```
private void Archivauswahl() {
        File[] archive = File.listRoots();
        for (int i = 0; i < archive.length; i++) {
            File info = archive[i];
            Datenbank.addItem(info.getPath());
        }
    }
```


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (24. Mrz 2010)

Deine Frage ist nicht eindeutig zu verstehen. Deshalb ein Versuch der Deutung: Du willst den Pfad zu einer Datenbank anzeigen. Was soll dann genau auszuwählen sein? Bei einem Textfeld (ich nehme an JTextField, oder?) geht das Darstellen von Text so:

```
datenbank.setText(info.getPath());
```

Allerdings kann man da nicht zwischen mehreren Einträgen auswählen. Wieso nimmst Du nicht stattdessen eine JComboBox oder eine JList?


----------



## JonnieWalker (24. Mrz 2010)

ja sorry das ist eine jcombo box
ja also ich will bei dieser jcombo box die datenbanken anwählen können bzw den pfad dort hin und mich dann connectieren können
hoffe ich bin präziese genug

die methode zur verbindung hab ich schon nur das fehlt mir


----------



## Gast2 (24. Mrz 2010)

labi hat gesagt.:


> ja sorry das ist eine jcombo box
> ja also ich will bei dieser jcombo box die datenbanken anwählen können bzw den pfad dort hin und mich dann connectieren können
> hoffe ich bin präziese genug
> 
> die methode zur verbindung hab ich schon nur das fehlt mir



How to Use Combo Boxes (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)


----------

